# mfsadd Error



## johnmsch (Mar 5, 2004)

Just replaced my original (Series 2 - 24004A) 40gig "A" drive with a new Samsung 250gig, using Hinsdale's Upgrade Configuration #4 and the LBA48 boot CD. Everything went smooth until the final "mfsadd" step, which threw an error. 

Drives are setup as:
hda - existing "A" drive
hdb - existing "B" drive
hdc - new "A" drive

I let the dd copy (from hda to hdc) run overnight and this morning tried doing the mfsadd. Here's what's on my screen now:

/# mfsadd -x /dev/hdc /dev/hdb
/dev/hdc10: Success
mfs_load_volume_header: mfsvol_read_data: Input/output error
Unable to open MFS drives

The instructions say that after running mfsadd "...will report the results and size of your drives." What the heck do I do now?????


----------



## johnmsch (Mar 5, 2004)

FWIW, I ran the dd copy again and mfsadd worked fine the second time


----------



## phucknut (Dec 8, 2006)

johnmsch said:


> FWIW, I ran the dd copy again and mfsadd worked fine the second time


When you ran DD copy the first and second time - did both report success with equal in/out blocks?

I have an issue with MFSAdd not getting the new large drive to be new and large but reports the old amount of hours on the new drive - so I was tempted to "redo" the DD copy.

Let me know?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Doing a DD copy also copies the partition map from the smaller drive, which can fool mfsadd into thinking that the drive is smaller than it really is. 

The solution is to rebuild the partition map by hand using pdisk then re-run mfsadd.


----------



## phucknut (Dec 8, 2006)

I beleive my error is that I used an Instant Cake CD to build from scratch a 120GB drive and loaded it into Tivo, had Tivo update all the software and load everything up. 

I then did a DD copy of the drive to a 160GB drive and tried the MFSADD command which reported that the drive was already 127 hours nothing to do. This is where I was confused. In my original thread someoen mentioned that I could not use the expand MFSADD because the drive might have already been expanded. 

I gave up and just loaded a backup and lost the recordings which were no big deal and then copied the image to the 160GB drive and used the mfsadd to regain the 160GB and now all is well with the Tivo. 

I still want to know how to make sure I can retain recordings for future upgrades.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Look at mfslive.org. This guy has updated mfstools to allow you to be able to expand multiple times.


----------

